# Formosaproduct Brick on fire after collison in Malacca Strait



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Formosa Plastics LR1 product tanker has caught fire in the Malacca Strait after colliding with a bulk carrier. *

Text is courtesy of Tradewinds...

_The 70,426-dwt Formosaproduct Brick (built 2005)The 70,426-dwt Formosaproduct Brick (built 2005) and the 73,207-dwt Ostende Max (built 1998) collided about 20 nautical miles off Port Dickson. 

“The bulk carrier slammed into the left side of the Taiwanese tanker that was coming from United Arab Emirates,” local marine police chief Rizal Ramli was quoted as saying. 

“The Formosaproduct Brick is on fire and is now listing on its left side.” 

Unconfirmed reports suggest nine of the product tanker’s crew of 25 are missing, while the other sixteen were rescued. 

However, Port Dickson police chief Supt Mazlan Othman was later quoted as saying that the crew from the tanker “were safe”. 

Othman said a passing containership helped rescue come of the crew from the tanker adding that some had jumped into the sea to avoid the flames. 

Oil traders said Wednesday that the tanker, which was chartered by Cargill, was carrying a cargo of naphtha from the UAE to Daesan, South Korea. 

An official from the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency (MMEA) said there was no danger of an oil spill from the tanker. 

The bulker, which is owned by Greece’s Enterprises Shipping, is said to have sustained only slight damage and continued on to Singapore. 

The Liberian-flagged Formosaproduct Brick has protection and indemnity (P&I) cover from Steamship Mutual. 

According to Equasis the Isle of Man-registered Ostende Max has recently changed its P&I coverage from American Steamship to Gard. 

Accidents are rare in the narrow Malacca Strait, which is one of the busiest waterways in the world with 70,000 vessels passing through every year. 

By Dale Wainwright in Singapore 
Published: 04:58 GMT, 19 Aug 2009 | last updated: 05:44 GMT, 19 Aug 2009 _


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Nine missing in Malacca Strait collision*

and a follow-up report from Lloyd's List:
_*Nine missing in Malacca Strait collision*
Marcus Hand, Singapore - Wednesday 19 August 2009

NINE seafarers are missing after a Taiwanese-owned tanker caught fire on Tuesday night after colliding with a Greek-owned bulk carrier in the Malacca Strait. 

The 2005-built, 70,426 dwt product tanker Formosaproduct Brick, collided with the 1998-built, 73,207 dwt panamax bulker Ostende Max at 2130 hrs, local time, on August 18, 20 miles off Port Dickson, Malaysia. 

Port Dickson police chief Mazlan Othman told reporters on Wednesday 16 crew members of the tanker were rescued while the search continued at first light for nine missing seafarers. 

"A passing container ship assisted in rescuing the crew members," he said. 

Some of the seafarers were able to escape in liferafts while others jumped overboard to escape the flames. 

The 16 rescued crew members were said to have suffered minor injuries and were taken to a hospital in Port Dickson. 

Malaysian newswire Bernama quoted the tanker’s captain, Jiang Han Cheng, as saying the vessel was heading to Singapore en route to South Korea when it collided with the British-registered bulk carrier. 

The crew of the bulk carrier, which suffered minor damage, are reported to be safe._


----------



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

*Crew injured in tanker collision (BBC News)*

Two crew members of a Manx-registered vessel are treated for burns after a crash off Malaysia.

More from BBC News...


----------

